# Club member or not ?



## Vernerl (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello,

we are a retired couple from Denmark, planning a 5 week trip to Scotland from the middle of june 2011.

We "move around" in our Bürstner mobilhome.

And then to the question - is it necessary (or a very good idea) to be member of a caravan club, or will it not be a problem to find good campsites in Scotland without membership ?

regards

Verner


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Verner,
You don't have to be a member of the Caravan Club or the Camping and Caravanning Club, to use their sites, it just means you get a discount.

I don't think you are going in busy period as the kids are still in school so you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

You can also wild camp in most of Scotland.

Denise


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I think you might find that, if you add up all the discounts you get over 5 weeks, the sum will more than pay for your membership.

I don't know whether you are entitled to book your ferry from Denmark with the club you choose and so get a discount fare as well.

You will also have the pleasure of 12 months worth of the club magazine and other benefits, like being able to use their network of small 5 unit campsites while you are away.

G


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

There are far more commercial sites in Scotland than Caravan Club sites. You will find lots of choice. However, 6 nights on a club site pays for your membership for a year.
The choice is yours.
Enjoy Scotland. It is wonderful.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Has anyone mentioned midges yet?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Has anyone mentioned midges yet?


I didn't because, after a holiday we had in Denmark, we were bitten to death and thought the OP might be used to them.

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if you have a CCI (camping Card International) you can get members rates with the Camping & Caravanning Club, so it wouldn't be necessary to join.

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

mags52 said:


> You will find lots of choice. However, 6 nights on a club site pays for your membership for a year.


As mags has pointed out, you only have to stay on a club site more than 5 nights to get your membership fee back. In 5 weeks I think you could do that easily. It would also mean you could book in advance which could be an advantage for staying on some of the busier sites like Edinburgh.

There are about 29 Caravan Club sites in Scotland.

peedee


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

The Scottish School summer holidays start to kick in from 24th June onwards. Sites will start getting busier then.


----------



## Vernerl (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks very much to all for your response.

Denise: 

Is wild camping legal and safe in Scotland ? 
Do you know, where I can find a TomTom "wildcamping" POI ?

Sallytrafic and Grizzly:

Midges - oh no  
What is the best defence against midges ?

Verner


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Vernerl said:


> Sallytrafic and Grizzly:
> 
> Midges - oh no
> What is the best defence against midges ?
> ...


Frankly Verner the best defence I know is to take me with you ! When I am there all the midges flock for me.

Sadly I don't go to Scotland in the midge season for just that very reason.

I did buy some Jungle Strength Deet spray in the US and used it one evening when we went on a night-time walk with a guide at Yellowstone. Everyone else got eaten alive, we had no bites at all.

That might be your answer, plus a mudge veil.

G


----------

